# New baby chix



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

My hen hatched 2 baby chicks last night, she still has 3 unhatched eggs which she is still sitting on. I have them in a separate pen , heat lamp for night, food and water. I have not had chickens for years, is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Where are the photos!? :shades: You'll need chick starter crumbles, water (make sure it's in a "chick proof" waterer so they don't drown), and make sure the heat lamp is at the right temp. They should be in a dry, draft free pen. They're pretty easy to take care of really.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

1. baby chix
2. baby chick, Mom Penny), and potential sibs
3. Daddy-Floyd (Pretty Boy Floyd)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute lil chicks


----------

